# Land of the giants



## dominantpredator (Dec 12, 2004)

would like to find land in Illinois to lease or a club of dedicated trophy hunters located in Illinois to join...yeah you guessed it, somewhere near Pike county or a county near to Pike....prefer shotgun hunts but will consider bow only if the land is located in the land of the GIANTS.


----------



## mbhall (Dec 12, 2004)

There are thousands of acres of public land to bowhunt up there.  I have hunted both public land and leased property and the public land is just as productive.  You will see more deer on Illinois public land than anywhere in ga.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info....I will check into the public land hunting as well...never thought of it. Did you see some nice bucks or possibly harvest one of them?


----------



## z71mathewsman (Dec 16, 2004)

*Illinois?*

Try basecampleasing.com,,,,,,,,,this could help you! Good   Luck


----------



## mbhall (Dec 17, 2004)

I did not harvest one this year, but one guy in my group killed a 172 class 13-pointer.  I hunted some private land in Calhoun Co., which is the county below Pike.  I have never been to Illinois and not seen a hoss.  It is just a matter of getting a shot with a bow.  You will be very lucky to get drawn for the shotgun hunt in Pike Co.  You should look into Calhoun, Greene, Morgan, Fulton, and Macoupin counties..  there are just as many good deer there.  There is good public land in Sawnee forest in Southern Ill. and another good public spot up near Jacksonville, Ill.  I personally would rather hunt with a shotgun in Macoupin county because you get to hunt those corn fields..  Pike is very mountainous terrain with alot of hunting pressure..  Look into  all those counties around the triangle.. the penninsula between the Illinois River and the Mississippi River.  It has become so hard to get an out of state license in Illinois that you may want to look into Iowa and Missouri too.  They are just on the other side of the river from Pike Co. and you can use a long rifle in Missouri.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks guys will check it out


----------



## z71mathewsman (Dec 22, 2004)

*Illinois???*

I have several  tracts I'm looking at,but I can only pick 1. PM me and I'll let you know what counties they are in.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Dec 29, 2004)

*Illinois!!*

If anyone else is interested in going to Illinois next year, I have several properties available.But they will not last.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 30, 2004)

I have not been able to get you on the computer for some reason.... feel free to call me on my cell during the day anytime....678-416-2870, thanks James


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 30, 2004)

Check out Bowbenders avatar, killed on public land.  Save your money.  I hunt public land there almost every year and always see monsters.

MBD

P.S.
Get with bender, he knows all the good spots


----------

